# Why is TiVo Bolt not responding on the network?



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

I have written Java software that downloads "Now Playing" recordings from my TiVo. This worked well for years, but in the past months has stopped working reliably.

In the past this URL would open in my browser:



https://tivo-bolt/nowplaying/index.html



Now, Chrome says "This site can't be reached". I try using the IP, not the hostname, and get the same problem.

I am able to ping the tivo-bolt and it responds. I can also use the TiVo App on my phone to watch recordings.

Do you know what I might be doing wrong?

This is the URL I'm using to query the TiVo via Apache HttpClient:
String uri = "https://tivo-bolt/TiVoConnect?Comma...laying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=" + anchorOffset;

Again, using the IP, not the hostname also does not work. It's not a DNS issue.

Thanks for your advice/help.

John


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Have you rebooted the TiVo? Sounds like its internal web server crashed.


----------



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> Have you rebooted the TiVo? Sounds like its internal web server crashed.


Thank you! Rebooting the TiVo fixed the problem. I'm now downloading a show.

I have a feeling that using my software to pull videos from the TiVo might be doing something to crash the internal web server. Do you have any insights or guesses as to what I could be doing to cause this? Do I need to try and throttle the speed at which I pull videos?

John


----------



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> Have you rebooted the TiVo? Sounds like its internal web server crashed.


And an hour later it's unreachable again. What could I be doing to cause this?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The internal Tivo server again. Don't know what you are using to download but it needs more time for the server to restore itself.

I use KMTTG and set a delay about 15 seconds or more between downloads and other Tivo stuff or else it would keep crashing between jobs.


----------



## fixxit (Dec 19, 2006)

I've been using kmttg for years and I have to reboot my TiVos (currently, 1 Premiere and 2 Bolts) periodically to get them back on the network. Now that I think about it, I haven't had to do that for a while, though my Mini seems to be getting worse in that respect.

Is your Java application available for download? If I remember correctly kmttg is going to stop working due to an expired cert later this year, so I'm looking for something to replace it.

Thanks!


----------



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

fixxit said:


> Is your Java application available for download?


I hope to release it on Github when it's finished. Based on this thread I added 20 second delays between each HTTPS request. This seemed to have fixed the issue with the TiVo webserver dying which required a reboot.

At this point all the Java program does is download the containers, download the tivo files, and runs tivodecode to produce mpg's. I need to add some more features and enable the application to be configured via a properties/config file and then I can post the source for others to use.

John


----------

